# A bit of Help on Ipix HDR 7710



## Gameman1

Hi, I recently came across a great buy at a local pawn shop. I purchased a IPIX hdr 7710. I've built a home projector screen (Carl's ProWhite, 16:9, 71x126, Projector Screen Material, White, Gain 1.1 
). I have it stationed about 10 ft. back and it fills my screen completely. My couch is seated back about 10 ft, just under the projector.

The issue I'm having is that the pixes are quite visible, and the image is somewhat blurred. My friend has a projector and both look to have similar stats (BenQ W1070 1080P 3D Home Theater Projector (White))

It's a good screen, well worth the piddly amount i spent on it, but I believe it could be clearer and sharper and brighter. So, any idea what I may have to replace, fix or do to make it sharp HD quality which I am currently using for game play

Any help would be appriciated.

Brandon


----------



## mechman

First off, I've never heard of Ipix projectors. Which may be a bad thing. :dontknow:

Secondly, what are you using for a source?


----------



## Gameman1

I have googled it (IPIX) and can't find anything really for it. I'm thinking this is just a very cheaply made projector and that would explain a lot of my issues. I've called around my local area and no place has heard of it either. I'm ok, as I didn't pay a lot for it, so It'll due till I can get a well known projector of higher quality.

I'm using my Xbox and my PS3 as my sources, HDMI.


----------

